# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  harley and shnnon

## leanne27

does anybody have any spoilers about harley and shannon, i think their a really great couple, i think that i read somwhere that shannon gets hurt at the shooting party, has anybody else heard this too? what about darius aswell, what's his part in the show now? any spoilers for him?

----------


## Stacy

Shannon does get hurt at the shooting party. When she is shooting the gun comes back on her and hits her in the chest. Later on she collapses and her breast implants have burst!

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

shs rushed in to hospital and its quite serious but she survives

----------


## Behemoth

> shs rushed in to hospital and its quite serious but she survives


 Phew! Shannon is well cool.

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

i lke her house lol

----------


## Behemoth

So do I! I like any house tho as long as its got loads of room.

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

me2 but i love the ways theres is all pink and stuf its soo nice! the others all seem a bt bland!

----------


## Behemoth

I only like it cos it's big, not all the girls stuff lol

----------


## soapaddict

i agree shannon and harley are absolutley fantastic.

----------


## Angeldelight

i was wondering what she hurt in the accident... i like Harley but Shannon's a little annoying...

----------


## SarahWakefield

harley kissed that katie last nite didnt he. i didnt think harley would would like that shannon is much prettier than katie

----------


## Rory18

i didnt even know that katie was still init

----------


## soapaddict

i couldnt believe Harley kissed Katie last night.

you can see they have feelings for each other though.

i wonder if anything comes out of it in the next series.

----------


## Kylie

I think something happens between harley and Shannon in extra time, shannon says that harley wont want her anymore as she only got the implants because of him - but that she was also happy with herself like that

----------


## luna_lovegood

I hope they don't split them up because they are my favourite couple

----------


## leanne27

i just couldn't believe that harley would do that to shannon! i mean i liked katie when she was in it in the start of the series but afterall shannon has done for her, she was a really good friend for her and had a right go at bruno when she thought that he was the rapist for her! and she repays her by going after her man! i think shannon should go off with someone else i think she's way to good for harley, or she should get him jealous anyway, has anybody noticed how it always seems to be her who's apologising? harley seems to always shift the blame onto shannon after and argument.

----------


## eastenders mad

i know i can't believe he goes behind Shannons back.
Katie should just crawl back where is belongs

----------


## leanne27

hi does anybody have any spoilers on shannon and harley for footballers wives extra time?

----------


## xCharliex

U could see it coming from a while back that Harley would keep in contact with Katie, im surprised he never kissed her back then.

Saw an ad 4 Extra Time and it was sayin Harley may get transferred 2 Spain (Real i think) and he has 2 decide of his gonna tale Katie or Shannon

----------


## eastenders mad

i hope it is Shannon i know she is enoing but they go together

----------


## Behemoth

I hope he takes Katie because I don't want Shannon to leave!

----------


## leanne27

i bet he will, as the producers will hopefully know that the viewers will definately want shannon and harley to be together.

----------


## Behemoth

They won't be together if Harley leaves for Spain though!

----------


## leanne27

i know sorry i misread your post lol, what i meant was i hope shannon and harley stay together in footies weives, as i don't think shannon would be as funny without harley, and he should NOT be with that katie girl!

----------


## Behemoth

I agree but if he is going to leave then he should at least leave Shannon because I don't want them both to go!

----------


## Angeldelight

I hope Harley doesn't leave... but if he does he should take Katie with him... Shannon is so funny... her comedy value makes me laugh

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> I only like it cos it's big, not all the girls stuff lol


Sure osiris!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Rotfl:   sorry, but i just had too post this!!!

----------


## Behemoth

Lol, I'm serious!

----------


## Gadders

Harley got a transfer to a spanish team in extra time and he left shannon for katie. i dont think he should have left shannon

----------


## leanne27

omg did he? i have only ever seen one episode of footballers wives extra time, i have kept forgetting, but im devastated that harley left shannon they are meant to be together, didnt she go to the airport? and see harley and katie there, what happened? could somebody please tell me exactly what happened, i would really appreciate it, thanks.

----------


## Gadders

*shannon went to the airport to catch the plane with harley but she meet katie there and she told her that she was going with harley to madrid so shannon left the airport and seen harley turn up in a taxi and then seen katie and harley kissing so she goes home and packs her stuff and chucks a photo of them on there wedding day on the bed and that was it*

----------


## leanne27

ok thanks, i bet if harley saw shannon ther, he might of reconsidered, was katie nasty about it?

----------


## Gadders

*no she was really nice to shannon trying not to upset her but that didnt work when she left the airport she was in tears*

----------


## leanne27

ok thanks, i wonder what's next for shannon? she desreves someone who will treat her right not like harley, all he ever did was make her feel not good enough for him, but im glad katie found happiness with harley, he was the onyl one she felt for after she was raped by darius.

----------


## Gadders

yeah but who will be good eneough for her she does desevre better but which footballer willl do that

----------


## leanne27

maybe they could bring another perosn into the show, someone who will be relaible, but gorgeous! for shannon, someone who will treat her right

----------


## Abbie

yep that would me good

----------


## kirsty_g

> i lke her house lol


me to

----------

